# Hunting whip?



## Lolo (22 November 2011)

My sister has managed to get the ride on a truly fantastic hunter. He's giant, and very ginger and is a total pro and she's having a blast at getting him to be slightly more mannerly (he's a little too big not to be!). 

She would really like a hunting whip, and Christmas is coming up so ideas about getting her one have been tossed around.

Is there any particular brand/ make you'd go for? We aren't made of money, and would rather go second hand and pay a little less... 

Also, any top tips relating to one would be awesome


----------



## irish_only (22 November 2011)

Have a look on ebay, they have some nice ones listed. Try and make sure it is a ladies and not a gents as they are slimmer in circumference and easier to hold. Old always does it for me, rather than a new one.


----------



## DollyDolls (22 November 2011)

I posted a similar message earlier in the yr.
We chose Peter to make ours.
He has the following link on you tube and also uses ebay to get more customers.  

Email:   loxleysmith@btinternet.com
Ebay:   www.myworld.ebay.com/loxley-smith/*?_trksid=p4340.l2559
Youtube:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwQQvoLXUjA


He was fantastic.  We placed the order & I was very specific on what I wanted, in terms of shapes (of antler) and sizes (of whip).
He started straight away and was very good with prices (the quality is fabulous).
I received both whips within just over a week.  They were exactly what I had wanted.  He took on board my requests and provided a great service and product.

I loved the email updates I got and felt he really cared about making them, rather than grabbing 2 out of the "Here's some I made earlier box".

I was over the moon with them, and if I needed any more, I would always go back to him.  

Watch the video & get in touch with him.


----------



## dcwilliams29id (24 November 2011)

I would take a look at David Thorne's whips.  http://www.huntingwhips.co.uk He is one of the most fantastic whip makers around in my opinion! He has lots of options available as well.  I highly recommend his work, and my Thorne Whip is certainly heirloom quality and first rate. I ordered mine earlier this year and have gotten quite a few compliments in the hunt field, and have yet to see a single one made any better (new or old).


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2011)

dcwilliams29id said:



			I would take a look at David Thorne's whips.  http://www.huntingwhips.co.uk He is one of the most fantastic whip makers around in my opinion! He has lots of options available as well.  I highly recommend his work, and my Thorne Whip is certainly heirloom quality and first rate. I ordered mine earlier this year and have gotten quite a few compliments in the hunt field, and have yet to see a single one made any better (new or old).
		
Click to expand...

we only deal  with David,his work is outstanding.


----------



## Lolo (24 November 2011)

Thank you for the links- we've got her a cheapy one off ebay to last out this season so she can get some practise using one properly and that sort of thing, and then will buy her a proper one for next season if that goes well. 

The David Thorne ones look fantastic, and really reasonable prices. Thank you for all the links!


----------



## Fiagai (24 November 2011)

Lolo said:



			My sister has managed to get the ride on a truly fantastic hunter. He's giant, and very ginger and is a total pro and she's having a blast at getting him to be slightly more mannerly (he's a little too big not to be!). 

She would really like a hunting whip, and Christmas is coming up so ideas about getting her one have been tossed around.

Is there any particular brand/ make you'd go for? We aren't made of money, and would rather go second hand and pay a little less... 
Also, any top tips relating to one would be awesome 

Click to expand...

Just remember that a the hunting whip is not intended to be used on the horse, but rather to be used as a communication device to the hounds.  a normal riding crop would be of more use in helping direct a horse etc...


----------



## Lolo (24 November 2011)

Indeed, she knows that- unlike me, she's hunted a lot on a lot of ponies, and has done a lot of PC with a branch who are very actively involved in their hunt. So in theory she's good to go but I think setting off using a slightly cheaper version does allow for errors/ getting used to holding it. Especially as she does lead children on their ponies as well- lots of potential to get in a proper muddle!

Her borrowed horse is a gem, proper old-fashioned Irish hunter who's done it all but does get a little big for his (already huge!) boots. His only fault beyond that is a deep mistrust of any stream/ dyke, so he throws some amazing leaps over them!


----------

